# iPad Mini 4 16Go ou iPad Mini 2 32Go ?



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre sachant que la différence de prix est de seulement 50€

Dois-je privilégier les avantages du récent iPad Mini 4 ou privilégier la capacité de l'iPad Mini 2 ?

Mon utilisation sera occasionnel et essentiellement pour lire des livres et un peu de consultation web et 1 jeu : Hearthstone.

Merci pour votre aide pour le choix.


----------



## squiddly (15 Août 2016)

et un iPad mini 4 64 go sur le refurb ne vous intéresserait pas?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (15 Août 2016)

squiddly a dit:


> et un iPad mini 4 64 go sur le refurb ne vous intéresserait pas?



Bonjour,

Je n'y avais pas pensé effectivement, n'ayant jamais acheté quoique ce soit sur le Refurb. je pense que je ne prend pas beaucoup de risque avec un iPad Mini ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## squiddly (15 Août 2016)

Le refurb est sans risque. C'est la même garantie qu'un produit tout neuf., incluant la politique de  retour.

Il faut parfois être patient pour voir apparaître l'item
que l'on désire mais lorsque l'occasion se présente, ça en vaut l'attente. 

Donc, non aucun risque.


----------

